# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  منبع برای تولید Language Pack

## shahab_ksh

با سلام

برای شیرپوینت منبعی رو پیدا نکردم که بشه Language Pack رو چطور بسازم ممنون میشم منبعی برای این موضوع معرفی بفرمایید

----------

